# Flooding Groundhog Holes



## PaMike

Anybody every flood groundhog holes with water? How many gallons per hole? I have some holes in a soybean field near some neighbors. Smoke bombed them several times. Cant shoot. I can trap them, but the holes are the farthest most inaccessible field. I don't feel like checking traps for a week straight...


----------



## r82230

Tried using water couple of times, only had a 1,000 gallon tank, with 120 GPM pump. Thought I had them flooded out, but.......................no such luck.

I have dug with my backhoe, several groundhog nests, this is what I found. Usually, at least three open areas, the lowest one appears to be the outhouse with it being the lowest (storm drain). The main tunnel will be just above the outhouse / storm drain. The living quarters and nursery will be above the main tunnel, hence the drowning that did not happen. :angry: Now this is all in my area and they seem to dig in the sandiest spots, so even with a lot of water, they win.

Now I either put a smoke bomb on a stick (3-4 foot long), put one in each hole that I don't find smoke coming out, then either bury the hole air tight or stand there with a couple of bird or buck shot and an itchy finger. The reason for the stick is I don't want to bury the bomb, stopping it from burning.

Or

I set conibear traps (330s, I think).

I did look at the propane tank system for ground moles, but I don't think it would be so wise with a groundhog tunnel.

Last resort, import a badger, I have been told they love groundhogs (supposedly coyotes too).

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Neighbors used to go out on a Sunday afternoon with there 8000 gallon fertilizer trailers filled with water with a 4" hose that would get them out in a hurry . They always said you need a lot of water fast.


----------



## Vol

A 220 or 280 conibear will also work....and are a bit more manageable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Since we have coyotes don't have near as many ground hogs or lame deer we always had 3 legged deer growing up I haven't seen any for about 15 years.


----------



## mlappin

We used to do that, but used a 5000 gallon slurry tanker, fill it up with cow poop then open the trap and flood em out. They either drowned or came running out of the holes holding their noses  which would promptly get em shot.


----------



## endrow

Early spring they're sitting tight with their babies, we blow them up. Mid to late summer it's 220 conibear traps.


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Tried using water couple of times, only had a 1,000 gallon tank, with 120 GPM pump. Thought I had them flooded out, but.......................no such luck.
> 
> I have dug with my backhoe, several groundhog nests, this is what I found. Usually, at least three open areas, the lowest one appears to be the outhouse with it being the lowest (storm drain). The main tunnel will be just above the outhouse / storm drain. The living quarters and nursery will be above the main tunnel, hence the drowning that did not happen. :angry: Now this is all in my area and they seem to dig in the sandiest spots, so even with a lot of water, they win.
> 
> Now I either put a smoke bomb on a stick (3-4 foot long), put one in each hole that I don't find smoke coming out, then either bury the hole air tight or stand there with a couple of bird or buck shot and an itchy finger. The reason for the stick is I don't want to bury the bomb, stopping it from burning.
> 
> Or
> 
> I set conibear traps (330s, I think).
> 
> I did look at the propane tank system for ground moles, but I don't think it would be so wise with a groundhog tunnel.
> 
> Last resort, import a badger, I have been told they love groundhogs (supposedly coyotes too).
> 
> Larry


You do not want a badger.They make a mess digging for every thing else.


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> Early spring they're sitting tight with their babies, we blow them up. Mid to late summer it's 220 conibear traps.


I smoked these holes at least twice this year...the holes still open back up...I guess I shall buy some more traps...Have about 6 already..


----------



## Waterway64

How about propane or anhydrous ammonia?


----------



## PaMike

Waterway64 said:


> How about propane or anhydrous ammonia?


I had a blaster come in about 10 years ago. He really helped get things under control, but with all the neighbors around I really don't want to go that route...


----------



## rjmoses

Go to the local fireworks store and get some mortars--the kind that shoot up into the air then burst. Get the biggest ones you can find.

Get a square bale.

Take the mortars and bale to the groundhog hole, light the mortar, throw it as far down the hole as you can get, then drop the bale on top of the hole and sit on it.

The blast will send a concussion wave through the tunnel and kill or at least seriously injure any groundhogs in the tunnel.

Remember: Groundhogs usually built an escape hole some distance from their entry hole.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> Go to the local fireworks store and get some mortars--the kind that shoot up into the air then burst. Get the biggest ones you can find.
> 
> Get a square bale.
> 
> Take the mortars and bale to the groundhog hole, light the mortar, throw it as far down the hole as you can get, then drop the bale on top of the hole and sit on it.
> 
> The blast will send a concussion wave through the tunnel and kill or at least seriously injure any groundhogs in the tunnel.
> 
> Remember: Groundhogs usually built an escape hole some distance from their entry hole.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Ralph


Can you come and demonstrate the first one for me Ralph.....I have a little apprehension about hanging my tail over a groundhog hole with a mortar (shell) firework detonating.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

We use anhydrous. Open the valve with the hose down a hole, when gas comes out all the other holes, problem solved. In my younger entrepreneurial days, I trapped the little bastards. Got 25 cents per. You could use a hose attached to a pickup exhaust. Probably a little slower than anhydrous but it should work.


----------



## Tx Jim

For more ideas watch the movie named "Caddy Shack". :lol:


----------



## PaMike

Just trying to find the quickest method...maybe the answer is a couple more connebear traps. Set a dozen in one trip out instead of 5....


----------



## VA Haymaker

Decon rat poisoning down the hole? Would that work, is it legal?


----------



## PaMike

Yeah, I do that too. I think they eat it. It disappears anyway...


----------



## SCtrailrider

I like the poop idea myself LOL.......


----------



## rjmoses

Vol said:


> Can you come and demonstrate the first one for me Ralph.....I have a little apprehension about hanging my tail over a groundhog hole with a mortar (shell) firework detonating.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's what the bale is for.

Ralph


----------



## endrow

Groundhogs are a major problem on our farm with the amount of soybeans we grow. We have to keep them in check they can clean off a lot of soybeans. At this point there is pretty much nothing you can do they are in hibernation. You just have to wait till spring. We rented a 52 acre farm that was infested by groundhogs. We hired a professional groundhog trapper and sign a contract to allow him to do this Farm the entire time between the second and the third cutting but you had allowed him to ride his four-wheeler through the standing hay field he was pretty sharp and use GPS and mapping system . He charged $8 per trapped and killed groundhog.


----------



## PaMike

Wow, that's not cheap..did he send you pics of the furry creatures to verify?

Where is he out of? Does he come down to lanc county? Might be worth it...


----------



## endrow

My son completely handled the contract I will ask him and give more details


----------



## r82230

PaMike said:


> Wow, that's not cheap..did he send you pics of the furry creatures to verify?
> Where is he out of? Does he come down to lanc county? Might be worth it...


About a 3/4 bushel of soybeans per woodchuck, I think the eat/spoil/destroy more than that in MY area. Sometimes it looks like 100 foot circle or more around each hole, at $11 beans and just 40 bushel an acre, you are looking at about $110 of damage.

Larry


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> That's what the bale is for.
> 
> Ralph


Not thick enough.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> Not thick enough.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You ain't seen how big my ass is!


----------



## endrow

And one thing you always have to keep in mind when using a process to exterminate them in their hole. If they are not home your efforts are in vain .


----------



## rjmoses

endrow said:


> And one thing you always have to keep in mind when using a process to exterminate them in their hole. If they are not home your efforts are in vain .


Yeah. But blowing things up is still fun.

Ralph


----------



## endrow

The key to blowing them up is knowing when they mate. Here they mate between March 1st and 10th and they will have their young pups 33 days later. They will have their pups weaned and we'll kick him out on the house 45 days late after that. The the. But when they're giving birth and nursing they sit pretty tight don't move for nothing. That is the best time to exterminate In The Burrow. When they kick their young pups out they spend a lot of time out of the hole getting regenerated with their nourishment for winter hibernation.


----------



## xl32

Someone I know gets rid of groundhogs by covering one hole with stones, then the other hole, with a milk can filled with sand, turn it upside down on the opened hole, then the next day tilt the can over slightly to slide a piece of plywood under can to trap the hog,


----------



## JD3430

Buy a giant pack of toilet paper. Figure One roll for each burrow hole. 
Do this part with a friend. Get 2 fi gallon drywall buckets. Fill 1/2 up with gas. Dunk a roll of TP in the bucket. Plug up holes for each den at the same time with a soaked roll.
Hogs will die from gas fumes
Worked for me. Cost next to nuthin


----------



## Palmettokat

If you look you will find simple and common chemicals that mixed might do the job.Some dangerous gases can be the result. But they will be dangerous to the user also. So be careful.


----------



## rjmoses

I must be bored--I'm wishing that I had more ground hogs so I could experiment with blowing them up.

Ralph


----------



## woodland

JD3430 said:


> Buy a giant pack of toilet paper. Figure One roll for each burrow hole.
> Do this part with a friend. Get 2 fi gallon drywall buckets. Fill 1/2 up with gas. Dunk a roll of TP in the bucket. Plug up holes for each den at the same time with a soaked roll.
> Hogs will die from gas fumes
> Worked for me. Cost next to nuthin


So you use the soaked rolls to plug the holes or do you use dirt as well?

We have ground squirrels up here and I think they are smaller than a groundhog but just as destructive. We use strychnine mixed with wheat and put a little down every hole (quite successful) but are looking for other ways in case this option gets legislated away from us. They can clean off a grain field to the point that only thistles will grow.


----------



## JD3430

woodland said:


> So you use the soaked rolls to plug the holes or do you use dirt as well?
> 
> We have ground squirrels up here and I think they are smaller than a groundhog but just as destructive. We use strychnine mixed with wheat and put a little down every hole (quite successful) but are looking for other ways in case this option gets legislated away from us. They can clean off a grain field to the point that only thistles will grow.


Both if burrow opening is big
Best thing about this method is it is very stealthy and inexpensive. No poison, no noise, hogs die in the den.
Sort of like "shoot, shovel, shut up", but with out the noise of the shoot, or the hassle of the shovel. Probably don't have to shut up, either. LOL


----------



## endrow

woodland said:


> So you use the soaked rolls to plug the holes or do you use dirt as well?
> We have ground squirrels up here and I think they are smaller than a groundhog but just as destructive. We use strychnine mixed with wheat and put a little down every hole (quite successful) but are looking for other ways in case this option gets legislated away from us. They can clean off a grain field to the point that only thistles will grow.


 no smoking on the job


----------



## woodland

endrow said:


> no smoking on the job


Not a problem for me????


----------



## rjmoses

The more I read this thread, the more I wish I had more groundhogs around here!

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586

rjmoses said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I wish I had more groundhogs around here!
> 
> Ralph


Come trap mine and take them home or kill them here. Saw the first one of the year today. Guess time to start hunting.


----------



## JD3430

rjmoses said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I wish I had more groundhogs around here!
> 
> Ralph


With all due respect, you'd have to be crazy to want more ground hogs.


----------



## rjmoses

JD3430 said:


> With all due respect, you'd have to be crazy to want more ground hogs.


Nah, I don't want groundhogs--I'm just bored at the moment.

But I still might be crazy. (Or just acting like it---Practice runs for when my kids want to have me sent to the nursing home.)

Ralph


----------



## endrow

rjmoses said:


> Nah, I don't want groundhogs--I'm just bored at the moment.
> 
> But I still might be crazy. (Or just acting like it---Practice runs for when my kids want to have me sent to the nursing home.)
> 
> Ralph


 I'm in pretty good shape, but that's still a thought that often Haunts me


----------



## Palmettokat

rjmoses said:


> Nah, I don't want groundhogs--I'm just bored at the moment.
> 
> But I still might be crazy. (Or just acting like it---Practice runs for when my kids want to have me sent to the nursing home.)
> 
> Ralph


It is sad the number of children who never will visit a parent in nursing home. Very sad. Wonder how they think their children will treat them?


----------



## Geeza

r82230 said:


> Tried using water couple of times, only had a 1,000 gallon tank, with 120 GPM pump. Thought I had them flooded out, but.......................no such luck.
> 
> I have dug with my backhoe, several groundhog nests, this is what I found. Usually, at least three open areas, the lowest one appears to be the outhouse with it being the lowest (storm drain). The main tunnel will be just above the outhouse / storm drain. The living quarters and nursery will be above the main tunnel, hence the drowning that did not happen. 😠 Now this is all in my area and they seem to dig in the sandiest spots, so even with a lot of water, they win.
> 
> Now I either put a smoke bomb on a stick (3-4 foot long), put one in each hole that I don't find smoke coming out, then either bury the hole air tight or stand there with a couple of bird or buck shot and an itchy finger. The reason for the stick is I don't want to bury the bomb, stopping it from burning.
> 
> Or
> 
> I set conibear traps (330s, I think).
> 
> I did look at the propane tank system for ground moles, but I don't think it would be so wise with a groundhog tunnel.
> 
> Last resort, import a badger, I have been told they love groundhogs (supposedly coyotes too).
> 
> Larry


Great advice. We've a veritable "not so pettable" petting zoo on our property. Three open acres between the lake and the woods at Smith Mountain Lake, Va, with 12+ acres surrounding, so we do tend to get a variety. Deer, rabbits & groundhogs seen to be more abundant than prior years. Where are those handy coyotes this year?!?!
The front shed has always had something under it, but now, the groundhogs have become greedy! Under the burn pile, and unfortunately, they've moved and created quite the system underneath the workshop and now our home. It's crazy! I've tried gas bombs & cat littering holes, ammonia & bleach and the 22cal rifle. Some or a combination of have made a dent, but much to my husbands dismay, 3 of the ones I've shot run under the workshop to die, taking weeks to decompose 😵😱

About to try the above advice in finding a badger, but then what about him😕?
Right now, the most daunting and disgusting task, is trying to remove the dead ones from the holes going under the buildings. We'll be reinforcing all surrounding edges to structures where they've burrowed w wire & concrete, but can't do til eradicated. But they keep going back into borrows w rotting dead ones still there! It duscusting and foul, Any suggestions on carcass retrieval, prevention and deterrents, so we can attempt to end this whistle pig Hell?!?😨😠


----------



## swmnhay

Geeza said:


> Great advice. We've a veritable "not so pettable" petting zoo on our property. Three open acres between the lake and the woods at Smith Mountain Lake, Va, with 12+ acres surrounding, so we do tend to get a variety. Deer, rabbits & groundhogs seen to be more abundant than prior years. Where are those handy coyotes this year?!?!
> The front shed has always had something under it, but now, the groundhogs have become greedy! Under the burn pile, and unfortunately, they've moved and created quite the system underneath the workshop and now our home. It's crazy! I've tried gas bombs & cat littering holes, ammonia & bleach and the 22cal rifle. Some or a combination of have made a dent, but much to my husbands dismay, 3 of the ones I've shot run under the workshop to die, taking weeks to decompose 😵😱
> 
> About to try the above advice in finding a badger, but then what about him😕?
> Right now, the most daunting and disgusting task, is trying to remove the dead ones from the holes going under the buildings. We'll be reinforcing all surrounding edges to structures where they've burrowed w wire & concrete, but can't do til eradicated. But they keep going back into borrows w rotting dead ones still there! It duscusting and foul, Any suggestions on carcass retrieval, prevention and deterrents, so we can attempt to end this whistle pig Hell?!?😨😠


I haven’t tried this yet but plan on trying it.Use a very heavy duty box trap baited with cabbage is what I heard to use.Catch in a box trap at least you can shoot it and dispose of it so it’s not rotting under buildings.

ive gotten rid of a lot of ***** this way using marshmallows for bait.

A wood chuck would destroy the typical box trap.Need a heavy duty one.Local farm supply store sells them here that are made locally.


----------

